# 5th Annual Texas State Wide Datsun/Nissan Car show



## BackseatZ (May 15, 2002)

September 20th at Rudy's BBQ in Round Rock Just North of Austin. This is Capital Z of Texas' 5th Annual statewide Datsun/Nissan car show. We always have a great turnout and a great time. We will also be raffling off a nice 1972 240Z to be given away at the show. Come hang out with fellow Datsun/Nissan enthuasist's and have fun. For more info see our website. 

http://www.capitalzoftexas.com/


----------

